
What can developers learn from being on call? - eaguyhn
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/06/18/operate-your-software/
======
msangi
These are all good points.

Being on call thought me to design systems in a more resilient way.

I'm not there yet, but I really like Erlang's let it fail approach and the
chaos monkey approach. Stuff will break. The more the system has been designed
for it the better.

